# knobby knees?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm borrowing trouble, probably am but I wanted to ask. Is it normal for a puppy to have knobby front knees? His front leg bones are thick and his paws are big - his daddy was a big dog and I'm thinking Max will be too. Since we've had him he's had about 3 instances of losing his footing and going down but they were either when he was running full steam, reaching the ground from some stairs, and in the lake. Just curious....wanted to ask. Thanks!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Those are growth plates  and are very normal. They will become less noticeable over time as he grows in height.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Those are growth plates  and are very normal. They will become less noticeable over time as he grows in height.


 
Oh thank god you made me feel so much better! I was worrying about them! Thank you again for taking the time to inform me, I really appreciate it! :smooch:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No problem-I still obsess over Bindi's growth plates, as she seems to still have some growth left and I don't want her to get any taller 

They never smooth out entirely, as they are a joint, the equivalent of the wrist on a human.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I love their knobbly knees, and the way they have poor co-ordination. Like you say, you were wondering whether it was normal, in my experience especially if they are quite heavy boned, their knees will be knobbly. Cute really...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I always thought Leo looked like a Sumo wrestler. It's pretty funny looking but, I love it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was nervous for a long time about Flora's knobby knees, but now they're a lot straighter and "normal" looking.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so glad you asked this...I've been looking at Cody's legs and his knees are knobby too. We have a vet appt. this week and this was already on my list of questions. Cody also has big feet. Here is a new picture of him at 13 weeks:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> I'm so glad you asked this...I've been looking at Cody's legs and his knees are knobby too. We have a vet appt. this week and this was already on my list of questions. Cody also has big feet. Here is a new picture of him at 13 weeks:


 
People have been telling me, Looks like he'll be a big boy! Max has very big feet too! His dad was big and I L O V E big when it comes to dogs!! I wonder with our two, who will end up out growing the other. Glad that I asked a question someone else found helpful.


----------



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

*another person wondering as well...*

I am also glad you asked this question as I've been wondering myself!

We have a now 7 month old good size pup who has the same "knobby knees" and also what I call "gumby body". Everything seems loose. The vet said he's fine, he's a puppy, it's normal and everything will magically be fine as he grows and matures. 

He has huge paws and is a pretty decent size, always has been. People always comment on the size of his paws.

The vet has cautioned about all the usual stuff, jumping down/off things, NO pavement, not too many down hills, etc. 

Thanks for asking the question as I've also benefitted from the answers..


----------

